

Startup idea: Failed startup tshirts - billboebel
http://startup-ideas.posterous.com/failed-startup-tshirts

======
epo
Friends go to Canada on holiday, they go to a bargain basement store which is
full of logo-ized t-shirts and baseball caps from American companies. The kids
get clothed for next to nothing.

